
It came from Redmond: Windows Server 2016 could rattle the competition (2016) - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/10/hands-on-with-windows-server-2016-the-os-with-its-foot-in-everything/
======
osullivj
"Windows was then infused with the DNA of OS/2 and became Windows NT" !? I
think not. Windows was infused with the DNA of VAX VMS thanks to Dave Cutler.

